# MOT station in Spain ?



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

I know this is probably a long shot asking here but I don't suppose anyone on here can tell me where the nearest MOT / ITV station is situated across the border in Spain, nearest to Castanheira de Pera, Leiria. I have a Spanish registered car and the MOT /ITV is due but I don't want to drive it all the way back to where we live in the South East of Spain, that being a 12 hour journey. I've tried looking on the internet but as far as I can see, the nearest according to Anglo info site, is Caceres quite a way in. Most grateful for any info.:confused2:


----------



## AstonVilla (Jul 16, 2012)

I have the same problem and have had to go to Merida.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You might find more info by asking on the Spanish part of the forum.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Out of interest, why do you want an ItV station in Spain?


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

*MOT Spain*



travelling-man said:


> You might find more info by asking on the Spanish part of the forum.


I have asked on the Spanish forum thanks


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

*MOT/ ITV Spain*



baldilocks said:


> Out of interest, why do you want an ItV station in Spain?


I have a Spanish registered car as we live mainly in Spain and assume it has to be ITV'd in Spain for insurance purposes, it's also insured with Spanish company and as far as I'm aware your cover would not be valid if there was to be an accident??


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

weatherwatcher said:


> I have a Spanish registered car as we live mainly in Spain and assume it has to be ITV'd in Spain for insurance purposes, it's also insured with Spanish company and as far as I'm aware your cover would not be valid if there was to be an accident??


It is your flag showing Portugal that is the problem especially when you gave no real indication whether you were in Uk, Spain or Portugal.

However, you are correct that if you have a Spanish registered car, it has to be ITV'd in Spain. Normally they will notify you that your vehicle is due to have its test and give you details of your nearest testing station and how to make an appointment. This is assuming you are the registered owner with an address in Spain.


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

*Itv*



baldilocks said:


> It is your flag showing Portugal that is the problem especially when you gave no real indication whether you were in Uk, Spain or Portugal.
> 
> However, you are correct that if you have a Spanish registered car, it has to be ITV'd in Spain. Normally they will notify you that your vehicle is due to have its test and give you details of your nearest testing station and how to make an appointment. This is assuming you are the registered owner with an address in Spain.


I think if you read my original question, it does say that I was looking for somewhere across the border in Spain nearest to Leiria and that my Spanish registered car was due for it's ITV. We have lived in Spain for 10 years and so know how it works but the problem was that my car was left here in our holiday home in Portugal in our garden, off the road while we drove my husbands car to UK because of family illness several months ago not knowing that we would be away so long , returning here to Portugal this week and therefore wasn't able to get my car ITV'd back where we live in Spain. We really didn't want to have to drive it all the way back to the South East of Spain as we was intending to spend a few months here first. Hope you understood all that, I know it sounds complicated. I should alter profile details but when I first joined the forum I wasn't sure what or where we would eventually be based although it definitely wasn't going to be UK so maybe that is a bit confusing, sorry about that.:confused2:


----------

